# Supposedly 10 a.m. EST today



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a reboot around 3 a.m. CST today. It hung and I couldn't get guide data for a while. The tech guy told me he was aware of the issue with the latest software load. D* was hoping to resolve this and have everything go live at 10 a.m. EST today.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

purtman said:


> I had a reboot around 3 a.m. CST today. It hung and I couldn't get guide data for a while. The tech guy told me he was aware of the issue with the latest software load. D* was hoping to resolve this and have everything go live at 10 a.m. EST today.


I will believe this when I see the new HD Channels--not until :nono2:


----------



## lbostons (Jun 13, 2006)

From your message it is a little unclear to me, what is going live at 10:00 a.m. EST?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The new HD channels. There was a software download issue. I was awake at around 3 CST this morning. When my box rebooted, it hung and didn't re-populate the guide. It kept saying it was looking for guide. It also said that it was searching for satellite, even though I had good signals. I called and spoke to a tech. He said they were aware of it, were trying to get it resolved ASAP, and hoped to have all the channels on at 10 EST.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

ain't happening yet
I'm beginning to wonder if D8 is pulling our chains here.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

We'll see. That will be 9AM MDT for me. I've been rewriting my blog post praising D* for "opening the highway to HDTV" - after pulling it from it's original scheduled publication slot.

Funny that. I had it scheduled for 12 Noon EST.

If they get up and running, I hope the same time slot is still available. There are a dozen writers and editors jostling for position at the blog. 

*Edit:* I just called a CSR [are they going to get calls or what?] and she harassed her supervisor - and the answer was, "the new channels will start showing up, today, one at a time. You'll have the complete rollout by the end of the month."

In other words, they didn't have it together for a sizable rollout. If at all.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> We'll see. That will be 9AM MDT for me. I've been rewriting my blog post praising D* for "opening the highway to HDTV" - after pulling it from it's original scheduled publication slot.
> 
> Funny that. I had it scheduled for 12 Noon EST.
> 
> ...


No, that would be 8am for you.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> We'll see. That will be 9AM MDT for me. I've been rewriting my blog post praising D* for "opening the highway to HDTV" - after pulling it from it's original scheduled publication slot.
> 
> Funny that. I had it scheduled for 12 Noon EST.
> 
> ...


So if you take this to the extreme they will have 100 by the End of the year that is if they take Veterans day Thanksgiving and Christmas off 103 days left in the year
one channel per Day.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> ain't happening yet
> I'm beginning to wonder if D8 is pulling our chains here.


D8?!? I thought it was D10. NO wonder the thing don't work!! WTFOMGBBQ!!!111111

I am obviously kidding. DO NOT take this attempt at humor as a serious comment, I understand he meant to type D*.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Swanni sez: Zap2It, the online TV listings site, today has September 19 listings for the new DIRECTV HD channels, including MHD and The History Channel HD. Zap2It.com receives its listings information from DIRECTV. (Zap2It.com did not have the new DIRECTV HD channels in their September 18 listings.)

It will happen today. D* is just messing with us. THey know everyone expected 6am. They are probably standing around chatting about posts they've read. One of them will say hey did you flip the switch. They will be like oops I need to do that right now


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

fat chance of this happening.. 

I have been with D* for 5 years and still waiting for new channels.. I am glad that I didn't hold my breath.

and don't get me started on D* record for showing MLB games and blackouts..

THEY STINK. 

Only one thing is keeping me with D*, east and west coast tv. 

and when thats done, I certainly may be done..


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bjlc said:


> fat chance of this happening..
> 
> I have been with D* for 5 years and still waiting for new channels.. I am glad that I didn't hold my breath.
> 
> ...


Good luck in your remaining endeavors.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

45 mins and counting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As I've said, we're all in uncharted waters right now, let's stay cool. Ok to let off a little steam but let's try to keep it civil.


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

Aye, uncharted waters says you... treasure ahead says I!!


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Delivery date given to customers + missed delivery date + Lack of any information why = bad

All directv needed to do was keep the CSRs in the dark (like they are right now) and none of this would have been a problem. They told the CSRs the 19th...the CSRs told us, and here we are today.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> Delivery date given to customers + missed delivery date + Lack of any information why = bad
> 
> All directv needed to do was keep the CSRs in the dark (like they are right now) and none of this would have been a problem. They told the CSRs the 19th...the CSRs told us, and here we are today.


....and the day is not over yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Heck it's only 6:22 in El Segundo.


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

does the 19th stop at 6am?


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

markrubi said:


> 45 mins and counting.


God. Don't set yourself up for disappointment!

John


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

I would have expected to hear from Earl if a new software update was going to occur today. Also from what I believe was said no software update would be needed only a guide data update. So 10 AM seems Highly unlikely.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

IMHO less than 10% chance of this happening.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

twaller said:


> IMHO less than 10% chance of this happening.


But there's only a 30% chance of that.

(Sorry, Airplane reference...I couldn't resist).


----------



## dedalus_00 (Sep 8, 2007)

MLock said:


> Aye, uncharted waters says you... treasure ahead says I!!


Arrr, matey. I be likin' yer holiday spirit. http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

dedalus_00 said:


> Arrr, matey. I be likin' yer holiday spirit. http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


nice!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> Delivery date given to customers + missed delivery date + Lack of any information why = bad
> 
> All directv needed to do was keep the CSRs in the dark (like they are right now) and none of this would have been a problem. They told the CSRs the 19th...the CSRs told us, and here we are today.


But, when CSR's won't give a date. Everyone complains that they won't tell us nothing.

You can't please everyone.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

bjlc said:


> fat chance of this happening..
> 
> I have been with D* for 5 years and still waiting for new channels.. I am glad that I didn't hold my breath.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, MLB blackout rules are determined by MLB, not D*. D* only does what MLB tells them to do.

Also, D* has added new channels over the past 5 years.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

dedalus_00 said:


> Arrr, matey. I be likin' yer holiday spirit. http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


All this makes me think* "Aaaarrrrghhhh"*


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Screw this. I'm sick of the speculation and wild guesses, and crap that people heard from CSR's.

I'm going to bed... when 10 AM comes and goes, I'm 99.9999999% sure that there will be NO NEW CHANNELS and there will be someone saying "I called and a CSR told me by 11 AM".... 

When I wake up there better be at least 1-2 channels up or I'm going to be REALLY pissed!


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> I would have expected to hear from Earl if a new software update was going to occur today. Also from what I believe was said no software update would be needed only a guide data update. So 10 AM seems Highly unlikely.


Are you kidding? there are tons of authorization issues to be worked out for who get's what and who has to pay combine that with the number of boxes that are out there and I will be quite happy if we see it by 10PM EST. It's just a little bit more work than putting TV listings on the guide but they will get there- just have to be patient.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

chuckrollz said:


> nice!


That made me chuckle a bit


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

I was just told about 5 minutes ago by a CSR for DirecTV that they were originally told that it would be today and then they were told this morning that they were not coming out today because, and I quote, "they are waiting on more customers to upgrade to their HD packages".

Lets just say that the CSRs don't have a clue when the new channels are coming out. I say our best bet is to just read every post Earl makes in hope for some kind of hidden meaning.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> But, when CSR's won't give a date. Everyone complains that they won't tell us nothing.
> 
> You can't please everyone.


Aint that the truth!!! We should also be smart enough to know that even if it does not happen today it is not the CSR's fault and most likely is for a pretty darn good reason. I much rather have something that works well - than have something that works intermittently.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd rather be given a date and have them miss the date vs. being totally left in the dark.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

So what happens if / when something like this goes live mid-day? Does everyone need to reset their recievers or I happen to hit guide and they show up? I would have to think there is some sort of delay, even after they "push".


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

durl said:


> Just for the record, MLB blackout rules are determined by MLB, not D*. D* only does what MLB tells them to do.


Quoted for truth. I have the MLB-TV package on the computer and the same blackout rules are enforced there, typically on Saturday games.


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

raven56706 said:


> does the 19th stop at 6am?


so far the sun hasn't set so they still have time


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Mrmiami said:


> Are you kidding? there are tons of authorization issues to be worked out for who get's what and who has to pay combine that with the number of boxes that are out there and I will be quite happy if we see it by 10PM EST. It's just a little bit more work than putting TV listings on the guide but they will get there- just have to be patient.


I really don't think that is the issue at all, sorry.

But I will agree with your advice for folks to be patient.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Mrmiami said:


> Are you kidding? there are tons of authorization issues to be worked out for who get's what and who has to pay combine that with the number of boxes that are out there and I will be quite happy if we see it by 10PM EST. It's just a little bit more work than putting TV listings on the guide but they will get there- just have to be patient.


What and you happen to think all the updates that have been completed had absolutly nothing to do with this HD rollout. Please, I'm pretty sure their engineers had all that figured out a long time ago, the firmware is the least of D*TV concern. Its getting D10 fully operational.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JSLayton said:


> I was just told about 5 minutes ago by a CSR for DirecTV that they were originally told that it would be today and then they were told this morning that they were not coming out today because, and I quote, "they are waiting on more customers to upgrade to their HD packages".


I gotta admit, that one's funny (and creative on the part of the CSR).


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

purtman said:


> I had a reboot around 3 a.m. CST today. It hung and I couldn't get guide data for a while. The tech guy told me he was aware of the issue with the latest software load. D* was hoping to resolve this and have everything go live at 10 a.m. EST today.


That's funny... the same thing happened to me this morning. Here's my post.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> So what happens if / when something like this goes live mid-day?


Lots of 'upset' people choke on the Crow they have to eat. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> So what happens if / when something like this goes live mid-day? Does everyone need to reset their recievers or I happen to hit guide and they show up? I would have to think there is some sort of delay, even after they "push".


New channels are added and removed all the time -- think sporting event / sunday ticket kind of thing. Your receiver can be reauthorized instantly if need be. There should be no need for a reset. It should just "happen".


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

durl said:


> Just for the record, MLB blackout rules are determined by MLB, not D*. D* only does what MLB tells them to do.


Ok. Riddle me this: why would D* black out my local RSN for a game when the guy next door with cable was able to see the game on that same RSN just fine?

(and when contacted, the RSN denied that there was any blackout in effect at all)


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

T-00:08:00


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres to blind hope again...T-00:05:00


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

MikeR said:


> T-00:08:00


What?? Why would you think this. D* doesn't have a clue as to when these channels are going to be up.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

I "supposedly" paid my bill. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DarkAudit said:


> Ok. Riddle me this: why would D* black out my local RSN for a game when the guy next door with cable was able to see the game on that same RSN just fine?
> 
> (and when contacted, the RSN denied that there was any blackout in effect at all)


Mistakes do happen occasionally, and they're frustrating when they do. But the larger point that someone made earlier is valid - DirecTV enforces the blackout rules of the various leagues, they don't decide to do it on their own.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> Heres to blind hope again...T-00:05:00


Eventually you'll be correct, if you count down each hour


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

5 minutes til critical mass


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

T-00:03:00


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

msjcpa said:


> What?? Why would you think this. D* doesn't have a clue as to when these channels are going to be up.


Read the thread title....


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't you guys realize that CSRs get their information from this website??


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

T-00:01:00


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

coit said:


> Don't you guys realize that CSRs get their information from this website??


Nothing so reliable. They get if from the previous caller.


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

MikeR said:


> Read the thread title....


I could pull a time out of my a** if I wanted to, but it wouldn't make it the right time.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Who has dibs on starting the 11am edt thread?


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

nothing


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

JSLayton said:


> I was just told about 5 minutes ago by a CSR for DirecTV that they were originally told that it would be today and then they were told this morning that they were not coming out today because, and I quote, "they are waiting on more customers to upgrade to their HD packages".
> 
> Lets just say that the CSRs don't have a clue when the new channels are coming out. I say our best bet is to just read every post Earl makes in hope for some kind of hidden meaning.


Earl hasn't been saying much that last few days. I though that might be bad.


----------



## jegonzo3 (Jul 27, 2006)

BOOM!


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

Mrmiami said:


> Are you kidding? there are tons of authorization issues to be worked out for who get's what and who has to pay combine that with the number of boxes that are out there and I will be quite happy if we see it by 10PM EST. It's just a little bit more work than putting TV listings on the guide but they will get there- just have to be patient.


I agree! In fact I posted a similar concern two days ago on Sept 17 which is repeated below to save typing it again. The Guide channel line up and customer's accounts for which channels get activated must be correct. This morning on "chat" I asked about a software "bug" and someone confirmed that is the issue behind the delay this morning. They have to find the problem and fix it. I don't care if it is 10AM or some other time. I do care that I get the HD channels I am paying for when they do activate so I don't have to hassle it with customer service. 



> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Bschneider
> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.
> *
> ...


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool Runnings is still SD....sh**!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Brandon428 said:


> Cool Runnings is still SD....sh**!


You got that wrong...

"Cool Runnings is still sh**...."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm at work... post updates! anything yet?


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> What and you happen to think all the updates that have been completed had absolutly nothing to do with this HD rollout. Please, I'm pretty sure their engineers had all that figured out a long time ago, the firmware is the least of D*TV concern. Its getting D10 fully operational.


Sorry I used a lame example I have no ides if that has been addressed with all the "updates" that have come down or the number of updates that would of been responsible for taking care of that. I just thought I was updating my 2 HR20's to make them more reliable and function correctly. I should of just said there is more to it, than just updating the guide. Sometimes simpler is better.

As far as the D10 subject I imagine they are concerned but not the topic here, thanks.


----------



## elric (Jul 4, 2007)

No 10:00 am est JOY!


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

Earl just posted and its stickied.



mstenbrg said:


> Earl hasn't been saying much that last few days. I though that might be bad.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't believe I woke up early to check my HR20 before work and no new HD! Please keep updating so those of us working can relax a little!


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

I just talked to a super CSR and they told me it would be 10:09 exactly when all new HD channels will be on the guide!

Can we restart the countdown... guess not.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thread closed. A kind request, please don't start hour-by-hour countdown threads...


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99678


----------

